# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Imágenes de fauna en Bellús

## perdiguera

En dos mensajes pondré imágenes de fauna de Bellús: avispas, peces, vivos y muertos, tortugas, golondrinas, gaviotas y otras aves, acabando con un conejo que no esperó lo suficiente para darme tiempo a cambiar el objetivo.

Ahí van.





































Sigue

----------


## perdiguera



----------

